# Bật mí những điều "khó coi" về sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk



## sonecofive (13/4/21)

Không phải tự dưng mà sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk lại được nhiều gia đình sử dụng và quảng bá nhiều đến như vậy. Với khả năng chống thấm cũng như kháng khuẩn vượt trội, sản phẩm này đã trở thành loại sơn nước ngoại thất được nhiều gia đình sử dụng nhất hiện nay. Để khám phá những nét đẹp có trong sơn bóng kháng khuẩn thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá nhé.

*Giới thiệu chung về sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk*
Sơn nước siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất là dòng sơn thế hệ mới được cấu tạo bởi keo Acrylic copolymer, hàm lượng V.O.C* thấp, rất thân thiện với môi trường. Được sản xuất bằng hệ thống máy tiên tiến cùng hệ thống máy móc đạt chuẩn cho ra đời các sản phẩm chất lượng cao phục vụ cho mọi gia đình.

Máy móc sản xuất hiện đại cùng với nguồn nguyên liệu chất lượng, sản phẩm đạt chất lượng cao và cực kỳ thân thiện với môi trường. Nếu bạn đang tìm một loại sơn chất lượng cao và an toàn cho sức khỏe thì hãy nhanh tay rinh ngay em này về với gia đình mình.






Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất​Đến với dòng sản phẩm sơn nước E-Hanapo bạn có nhiều sự lựa chọn về màu sắc cho ngôi nhà của mình. Từ những màu tươi sáng cho đến những gam màu trầm ấm bạn đều có thể lựa chọn. Ngoài ra đến với chúng tôi, ngoài những gam màu có trong bảng màu, bạn có thể chọn các màu khác và chúng tôi vẫn có thể đáp ứng cho bạn.

*Đặc điểm sản phẩm*
Giống như cái tên mà sản phẩm mang bên mình, đặc điểm của sản phẩm là dòng sơn siêu bóng có khả năng kháng khuẩn và được dùng cho bề mặt ngoại thất. Tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể sử dụng cho bề mặt nội thất, bật mí là sẽ hơi cao một chút so với dùng sơn nội thất đấy nhé.






Đặc điểm sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất​Định mức bề mặt từ 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp tương đương với mỗi 1 lon 5kg bạn sẽ bao phủ được 60 – 70m2 bề mặt tường. Với khả năng khô bề mặt nhanh chỉ sau 0,5 giờ vì thế mà bạn có thể rút ngắn quá trình thi công của mình rất nhiều rồi đó.
Quá trình thi công cũng như vật dụng thi công vô cùng đơn giản là bạn có thể tự tiến hành thi công cho ngôi nhà của mình mà không cần phải tìm đến đội thợ sơn.

*Hướng dẫn thi công sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*
Để có một lớp sơn chất lượng tốt, tuổi thọ cao thì quá trình thi công cần phải đạt chuẩn. Để giúp ngôi nhà bạn có vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ cùng với quá trình thi công nhanh gọn thì bạn hãy tham khảo quy trình sơn ngoại thất dưới đây nhé:

*Chuẩn bị bề mặt tường*
Trước khi tiến hành các công đoạn sơn lót, sơn màu lên bề mặt tường; bạn cần đảm bảo có bề mặt tường đẹp, mịn và đạt tiêu chuẩn.




Yêu cầu tường khi sơn nhà​Tường khi sơn phải đảm bảo hai yếu tố là sạch và khô. Bề mặt sạch là bề mặt không còn bụi bẩn, bụi phấn, rong rêu; hay bất cứ yếu tố nào làm giảm độ bám dính của màng sơn. Độ ẩm tường đạt dưới 16% khi đo bằng máy đo độ ẩm là lý tưởng nhất.

*Xử lý chống thấm, chống ẩm*
Cần xử lý tất cả các lỗi liên quan đến chống thấm, chống ẩm trên diện tường trước khi sơn. Một khi đã sơn xong mà vẫn tồn tại các lỗi trên tường; lớp sơn có thể nhanh chóng bị hỏng khiến ngôi nhà trở nên xấu xí. 




Quá trình xử lý chống thấm tường​Cùng với đó, phải xác định nguyên nhân gây thấm để có phương án xử lý triệt để; đây chính là yếu tố dẫn đến lỗi sơn nhanh nhất. Bạn có thể thực hiện bước này trước cả khi làm vệ sinh tường.

*Thi công bột bả*
Công dụng của bả bột bả ngoại thất là làm phẳng bề mặt, giúp lớp sơn phủ được đẹp và đồng đều hơn. Việc sử dụng bả cũng làm giảm chi phí sơn. Khi diện tích bề mặt bằng phẳng, lượng sơn sử dụng để lót hoặc phủ sẽ ít hơn.

*Sơn lót*
Sơn lót có tác dụng chống tác động trực tiếp từ môi trường như hóa chất, hơi ẩm;… lên lớp sơn phủ nhằm hạn chế hư hỏng. 
Sơn lót giúp cho bề mặt tường ngôi nhà có một lớp màng bảo vệ khỏi nấm mốc, kháng kiềm. Đồng thời tăng độ bám dính, tăng độ bền màu cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện. Điều này giúp cho màu sắc đồng đều và dễ thi công sơn phủ.

*Sơn phủ hoàn thiện*
Đây là lúc mà bạn sẽ sử dụng sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cho ngôi nhà của mình. Quá trình thi công sơn tỉ mỉ, đều tay; tránh chỗ dày, chỗ mỏng sẽ tạo nên độ bền, đẹp cho công trình. 




Quy trình thi công sơn đạt chuẩn​Để có một lớp sơn đẹp và hoàn thiện, hệ thống khuyên dùng 2 lớp sơn phủ để mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất.
Xem thêm: Quy trình sơn ngoại thất đạt chuẩn

*Cách thức mua sơn chính hãng*
Để đảm bảo rằng bạn mua được sơn đúng chất lượng cũng như nhận được chính sách giá hợp lý; bạn có thể làm theo những cách sau:


Mua hàng tại đại lý ủy quyền chính hãng của công ty, có hợp đồng ủy quyền cùng như xác nhận từ phía công ty.
Liên hệ trực tiếp theo số hotline: 0961849219 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ MIỄN PHÍ
Đặt hàng trực tiếp qua website hoặc Fanpage chính thức của công ty để được hưởng những chính sách ưu đãi hấp dẫn dành cho khách hàng.






Mua sơn chính hãng

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*
​


----------

